# Epidural Injections



## dstruve (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the difference between codes 62310 and 64479? I thought I had the right code 
(62310) until the AAPC News article came out "Ensure Proper Payment for Epidural Injections". Now I am totally confused again.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 9, 2010)

They are two different approaches. With 64479 the blunt tip needle is directed towards the intervertebral foramen for the transforminal approach or towards where the spinal nerve root exits for the selective nerve root block. Whereas, the 62310 they refer to this as interlaminar approach thus between the lamina.



From Encoder for 64479

The physician injects anesthetic and/or steroid into the epidural space using a transforaminal approach. This approach is used primarily in the treatment of herniated discs and requires separately reportable fluoroscopic direction. The injection may be performed on a single or multiple cervical or thoracic level. Report 64479 for a single level; report 64480 for each additional level.

From Encoder for 62310

The patient is placed in a sitting or lateral decubitus position for the physician to insert a needle into the vertebral interspace of the thoracic or cervical region. The site to be entered is sterilized, local anesthesia is administered and the needle is inserted. Contrast media with fluoroscopy may be injected to confirm proper needle placement. The physician injects a solution to provide a therapeutic or diagnostic outcome. The solution is injected into the epidural or subarachnoid space. With the procedure complete the needle is removed and the wound is dressed.


----------



## dstruve (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the explanation, that helps a bunch.


----------

